# Quiere saber cuándo abren las tiendas



## Learning

Hola, ¿alguien me puede traducir la siguiente frase?
"Quiere saber cuándo abren las tiendas."
Gracias!


----------



## morx

Hola,
Se dice: "Wer weiß wann die Geschäfte öffnen?"


----------



## Learning

Perdón, entonces me he equivocado poniendo la frase.
Me gustaría que me dijerais cuál de las dos siguientes frases es correcta:

a) Er will wissen, wann die Geschäfte geöffnet sind. 
b) Er will wissen, wann die Geschäfte sind geöffnet.


----------



## Jana337

Learning said:
			
		

> Perdón, entonces me he equivocado poniendo la frase.
> Me gustaría que me dijerais cuál de las dos siguientes frases es correcta:
> 
> a) Er will wissen, wann die Geschäfte geöffnet sind.
> b) Er will wissen, wann die Geschäfte sind geöffnet.


Der erste Satz ist richtig. In Nebensätzen kommt das konjugierte Verb (sind) immer als letztes.

Jana


----------



## Brazilian dude

Der zweite ist Niederländisch  

Hij wil weten wanneer de winkels zijn open.

Brazilian dude


----------



## morx

Perdón he leído falsamente (Quién sabe cuándo abren las tiendas? ).
La primera frasa es correcta!


----------



## Jana337

Eine Entschuldigung an alle, die von mir Hinweise zu dritten Sprachen im Deutschforum erwarten - aus Zeitgründen komme ich im Moment nicht dazu. Ich habe vor, einen Verhaltenskodex vorzubereiten, der sich auch mit den Hausaufgaben beschäftigen wird (einige kennen die Stickies aus dem Englisch- oder Französischforum).


----------

